# Where to buy product in Rep. of Ireland?



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Where does everyone get their detailing gear in the Republic?

On-line ordering (and get hit for serious shipping costs)?
Visit stockists up north?

Does Halfords stock most of the gear?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

I'll look after you if around the Meath or (North) Dublin area, otherwise An Post postage can be expensive unless spreading out costs on a few items.

You will get most AutoGlym products OK in Halfords, a few Meguiar's items but not much else.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

€ has good strength against the £, still, so even with shipping you're quids in.
Try detailer.ie - but limited product range may mean you've no option but to order online like the majority do, if they want something other than/better than what Halfords carry.


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Daragh said:


> I'll look after you if around the Meath or (North) Dublin area, otherwise An Post postage can be expensive unless spreading out costs on a few items.
> 
> You will get most AutoGlym products OK in Halfords, a few Meguiar's items but not much else.


Navan? Not too far from me....Westmeath!
Great......I'll pay you a visit next time I need something. I'm only cleaning my own car, so my requirements are small. Ordering on-line for 2-3 products at a tie is costly......so I'lll visit and pick up.

Cheers.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

dizzydiesel said:


> Where does everyone get their detailing gear in the Republic?
> 
> On-line ordering (and get hit for serious shipping costs)?
> Visit stockists up north?
> ...


if you our interested in any valetpro products i can deliver upto 20kg for £12


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

I get most of my stuff off ebay u can save a good bit if you look hard enough

Monza car care have pretty good prices and shipping to ireland


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Try here http://vagen.vg//catalog/index.php?cPath=370

They do megs that's were is get mine from


----------

